
Experian terrorism - chickenthief
Experian sends me email &quot;Is your email vulnerable to identity theft&quot;. IS that a form of terrorism? Haha.
======
mtmail
Not at all.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism)

~~~
chickenthief
I did not mean to dilute the term terrorism but is not the tactic similar?
Create fear to get your objective?

